# Funcionamiento de motores brushless de dos bobinas



## enbudle (Abr 16, 2014)

*B*uenas. 
*S*ucede que me he estado investigando acerca de los motores brushless. 
*Y* en general entiendo la teoría tras ellos. 
*P*ero  en cuanto a la de los extractores de pc por ejemplo no lo entiendo muy bien y hay realmente muy poco acerca de esto en la Internet. *L*o que se hasta ahora es que que solo funcionan con dos bobinas, mientras una este encendida la otra no y es controlado mediante un sensor hall.
*E*l problema esta en que al ser solo dos polos el motor giraría en cualquier sentido.
*P*ero este no es el caso de estos ni por lejos. en el datasheet de un integrado que es comúnmente usado en estos motores(ATS276
) muestra la conexión de las bobinas que no es nada compleja.  
*D*e paso si conocen algún buen libro acerca de motores brushless o algo similar para estudiarlos a fondo se lo agradecería.
*G*racias de antemano


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola, bueno la posición del sensor hall en el PCB determina el sentido de giro, entonces cada vez que se suministra tensión al dispositivo, el controlador "conoce" la posición del rotor según información que provee el sensor y luego determina que devanado encender 1ro.


----------



## enbudle (Abr 16, 2014)

Si, es cierto pero solo se dispone de dos bobinas a encender, entonces al darle energia el rotor se moveria hasta cierto punto, entonces el sensor detecta esto y enciende la siguiente bobina, cuando llega al siguiente punto tendria que encender la bobina inmediatamente anterior. ¿por que el rotor sigue el mismo sentido siendo que lo natural seria cambiar el sentido de giro?



por ejemplo en el motor unipolar se activa una bobina a la vez para proveer el sentido de giro y en el de 3 pasos dos bobinas a la ves siendo solo 3. pero en este caso son solo dos bobinas


----------



## JCAK (Abr 16, 2014)

Al ser dos bobinas tienes dos extremos en cada bobina, o sea, te quedan 4 cables, al unir dos de ellos te quedan tres y con eso es suficiente para poder dar una orientación, luego detectas el sentido del giro con los sensores hall


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 16, 2014)

enbudle dijo:


> Si, es cierto pero solo se dispone de dos bobinas a encender, entonces al darle energia el rotor se moveria hasta cierto punto, entonces el sensor detecta esto y enciende la siguiente bobina, cuando llega al siguiente punto tendria que encender la bobina inmediatamente anterior. ¿por que el rotor sigue el mismo sentido siendo que lo natural seria cambiar el sentido de giro?
> 
> 
> 
> por ejemplo en el motor unipolar se activa una bobina a la vez para proveer el sentido de giro y en el de 3 pasos dos bobinas a la ves siendo solo 3. pero en este caso son solo dos bobinas



Amigo, referente a tu comentario hay algo que estás olvidando, cuando el rotor comienza a girar, al llegar al punto crítico en que el devanado alimentado deja de tener acción cinética, se produce el cambio al otro devanado "*pero*" cómo el rotor ya está girando al inercia evita que retroceda siendo que es más fácil continuar girando. Por lo tanto en la sig. vuelta es más fácil llegar ya que posee velocidad superior y continuará acelerando hasta alcanzar el equilibrio dinámico, entre energía cinética vs energía eléctrica.


----------



## enbudle (Abr 16, 2014)

> Amigo, referente a tu comentario hay algo que estás olvidando, cuando el rotor comienza a girar, al llegar al punto crítico en que el devanado alimentado deja de tener acción cinética, se produce el cambio al otro devanado "pero" cómo el rotor ya está girando al inercia evita que retroceda siendo que es más fácil continuar girando. Por lo tanto en la sig. vuelta es más fácil llegar ya que posee velocidad superior y continuará acelerando hasta alcanzar el equilibrio dinámico, entre energía cinética vs energía eléctrica.



en ese caso podria ser. pero no es el caso creo por que al detener el giro del motor y liberarlo sigue su curso cual motor con escobillas :/



> Al ser dos bobinas tienes dos extremos en cada bobina, o sea, te quedan 4 cables, al unir dos de ellos te quedan tres y con eso es suficiente para poder dar una orientación, luego detectas el sentido del giro con los sensores hall



podrias explicarme esto mas detalladamente?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 16, 2014)

enbudle dijo:


> en ese caso podria ser. pero no es el caso creo por que al detener el giro del motor y liberarlo sigue su curso cual motor con escobillas :/
> 
> 
> 
> podrias explicarme esto mas detalladamente?



Recuerda Amigo que es un sistema retroalimentado, por lo tanto se toman acciones según surge el evento. Seguramente que si detienes el rotor repentinamente y vuelves a liberarlo, volverá a arrancar acelerando hasta su velocidad nominal, pues el sensor hall continuamente está monitoreando la posición del rotor, y el controlador toma acción inmediata.


----------

